# Christmas Tree Eyebrows Anyone?



## SeaBreeze (Dec 8, 2017)




----------



## Falcon (Dec 8, 2017)

Very  pretty  Seabreeze.


----------



## CeeCee (Dec 8, 2017)

Maybe I'll show up like that at my daughter's for Christmas.  With hardly having any eyebrows anymore, I'm sure it will look like a "Pinterest" fail.


----------



## CeeCee (Dec 8, 2017)

Here's the video of the one girl on how to do it....step 1..let your eyebrows grow out...leaves me out.


----------



## jujube (Dec 8, 2017)

CeeCee said:


> Maybe I'll show up like that at my daughter's for Christmas.  With hardly having any eyebrows anymore, I'm sure it will look like a "Pinterest" fail.



Yep, with my scanty ones I'd look like Charlie Brown's tree.


----------



## RadishRose (Dec 8, 2017)

It looks so beautiful on those lovely young faces.


----------



## SeaBreeze (Dec 8, 2017)

I never had thick or bushy eyebrows, so I could never do something like that.  Definitely better on a young attractive woman, but a little wild for me to have ever tried something like that.


----------



## Ruth n Jersey (Dec 8, 2017)

Wow! I wonder how long it took to transform those brows. I don't have eyebrows anymore. One good thing about glasses you can't tell.


----------



## chic (Dec 8, 2017)

I think it helps to be under 25 to pull this look off. nthego:


----------



## CeeCee (Dec 8, 2017)

chic said:


> I think it helps to be under 25 to pull this look off. nthego:



Ha ha....I'll be a tad more generous and say that nobody that's on a "seniors forum" should do this.


----------



## Big Horn (Dec 8, 2017)

WWhen I saw this thread listed, I thought it was about a new sort of decoration for the tree.


----------



## Aunt Bea (Dec 8, 2017)

Winter wonderland!


----------



## Ruthanne (Dec 10, 2017)

It looks good on her but on me...oh no..lol!


----------

